# How many IUI attempts do you do?



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have just had unsuccessful unstimulated IUI attempts but no luck as yet.  I am about to do a 3rd, also I am using a donor as my husband is infertile.  I am 30 years old so thought I would have slightly better luck but not yet. The 2 weeks waiting for the result is horrible and then when your period arrives you know it's not worked before you even go to get your pregnancy test, its so disappointing.  My question to you all is how many attempts have you done or what is the right amount of attempts to give it a fair go?  Also what is the 'inconvenience' of doing stimulated IUI as in time off work, visits to the hospital per week etc?  Or do you just go straight to IVF?  Thank you for reading and I hope you reply. xx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi there... Me personally I only did 1 stimulated IUI before moving to ivf.
There wasn't much inconvenience really, just a couple of scans before the big day. I moved to ivf straight after cause I didn't feel iui would work for me, I needed something more planned and with more success, however it has worked for many many women!!

Good luck xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

We are very lucky and have 6 funded but not sure how many we will do we have to see if the funding can be used for ivf... but i hope we dont need to.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Christine, I was told that my first six IUI attempts would give me the same rate of success [about the same as naturally conceiving i.e. 20%] and after that point the success rate starts to drop off. However, as we were paying for treatment ourselves, my consultant recommended three IUI's before undertaking IVF. I think he also suggested this due our ages as IVF has a better chance of success the younger you are and he was keen to point out that another three IUIs would mean another three months minimum delay in undertaking IVF. I was on Clomid for my IUIs and like Nikki, I had a couple of scans [before a trigger shot and then insemination each time] which I managed to arrange for early in the morning so they didn't impact work too much. They were a bit last minute but thankfully my work is fairly flexible in that I could just work over a little to make up time and I could always blame public transport issues when I was running late.

Best of luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. We are funding all our treatment ourselves as can't get a donor on the NHS due to current political legislation (don't ask) and we don't have an constant pot of money that's why i'm keen to see how many attempts people recommend as I guess the next option would be IVF which I dont' really want to have to go thorugh for lots of reasons, money, stress, needles, time off etc.  Fingers crossed it's 3rd time lucky.  I'm now looking into my diet to see if I can do anything better but generally I'm quite healthy and have stopped drinking.  I just find this plays on my mind pretty much every day.  x


----------



## Jane36 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi there, we have had 3 medicated iuis and have decided to go for 1 more before IVF - our clinic says in their experience if it is going to work it does within 3-4 attempts - we know quite a few people who it worked for on attempt 3 and someone else who it worked for at 4th attempt...  for me it has been really tough with work and the scan appts but i told my boss and this made it easier which i hadn't predicted.  i really hope this one works for you - don't give up hope,
take care xx


----------



## carysw (Aug 7, 2010)

in my nhs area you get 3 complete cycles funded but i think it is unlimited on the incomplete ones.

I had about 4 or 5 incomplete cycles and i have just finished my 3rd complete cycle. Personally, even if this cycle had been incomplete i was seriosly thinking about no longer doing the treatment as was doing me and my husband and my step-daughter no good with my moods and me being so self-absorbed!

It really does take over your life without you even realising so my advice would be - play it by ear ... everyone is different both in how the body reacts to the treatment physically and emotionally.


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

Tinaj I had 2 unstimulated and now having 2 stimulated ones. My clinic usually recommends 4 stimulated ones before moving onto IVF. If my next 2 doesn’t work I may try another in September then move onto IVF. I’m 36 and have same situ as yours. Funding myself too.

Stay positive and good luck with your third one! My third one too.
x


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

hi, i'm about to start have my 3rd iui, we are also using a donor and were told that they fund for 6 cycles as that is a fair amount if it is going to work. we were told the other day that they see a lot of poeple getting their bfp on cycle 5 or 6, it can take time just as it can naturally. we then get one funded cycle of ivf if iui has failed, i'm hoping we dont have to go that far! 
fingers crossed for lots of bfp's for everyone


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there,

Sorry just to add my story. I did 3 medicated IUIs and got pregnant on the 2nd one but sadly m/c. I then did 2 ivf/icsis but no luck. Due to funding issues (used up nhs) we pay for our treatment privately, so have gone back to doing IUIs and this will be the 5th one. 

I have heard of people getting pregnant on their 6,7th iui so it's not unheard of. For me it's easier, less invasive, less expensive,etc. however I think the more follicles you can get at each iui the better. The one I got pregnant on I had 3 follicles and the others were 1 follicle. You need a few goes to adjust the medication level.

Best of luck. Xxxxxx


----------



## Roxychick (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi ladies. we have done ivf with icsi which didnt work due to the sperm. Then we did iui with donor which was cancelled as i produed 6 follicles. then last month we did our second round of iui and got to the 2ww but had a bfn. Just done a 3rd round of iui and now have 6 follicles again!!!!! This time they are going to do follicle reduction of 3 of the follicles then do insemination straight after. This is hapenning on monday. Quite scared of the follicle reduction procedure as it is just done with gas and air. Anyone else had this done We have funded everything ourselves and cant afford to do ivf again so iui is our only option. Im 36.


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Roxychick,

Sorry cant help with the follicle reduction, I have not heard of that before but it's good you have that option as our clinic would cancel with 6 follicles. Totally sympathise with the funding issue. I think with I just have to plan for doing a number of goes, but it is the same as if you were conceiving normally...but just good knowing the little swimmers will definitely be in the uterus.
I'm sure iui will work for you, it does for so many women on here xx


----------



## Roxychick (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Helenx.
Yes the funding issue is a pain. It all costs so much doesn't it. The follicle reduction is an extra £200 onto of the £937.50 we paid for this cycle   and we just can't afford to keep doing cycle after cycle. So we are just hoping and praying we are successful very soon.
X


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

What a bloody lot of money to gve to keep forking out, I don't know why the govt doesn't actually fund things properly instead of making us broke trying to have a family. We are totally in the same situation. It's crazy.

I will keep my fingers crossed and keep you in my prayers that this time you get your BFP. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------

